# Fire damaged house Mumbles (near Swansea)Feb 09



## swanseamale47 (Feb 16, 2009)

I spotted this fire damaged house, getting the pics was a little tricky as the owner and insurance assesor where there (at least I think thats who they were) so I had to dodge around a bit. Wayne


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 17, 2009)

My lord that's well burnt,must remember not to fall asleep whilst smoking a fag.


----------



## Landie_Man (Feb 19, 2009)

My god that was a HOT fire! Good job the artex is gone though!


----------



## baal (Feb 19, 2009)

a friend of mine used to live in there when he was in Swansea uni. Used to be a cool house tucked away in the trees. It must have happened recently as I went past there a few weeks ago and it was still whole. I was going to go back and do some photos as it was open. Bit late now


----------



## swanseamale47 (Feb 19, 2009)

It smelt pretty recent Baal, was it empty before the fire? I didn't know whether it was in use or not, I just stumbled across it like that while out . Wayne


----------



## V70 (Feb 19, 2009)

Shame  Hope nobody was hurt in it !


----------



## baal (Feb 20, 2009)

swanseamale47 said:


> It smelt pretty recent Baal, was it empty before the fire? I didn't know whether it was in use or not, I just stumbled across it like that while out . Wayne



yeah it has been empty for quite a while. wouldn't be surprised if it was an insurance job. prime site for a new house!!!


----------



## Landie_Man (Feb 20, 2009)

something really creepy about burnt houses.


----------



## james.s (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh dear, it is well beyond repair. Nice photos though!


----------



## Trudger (Mar 11, 2009)

Hmmm, have to agree with the insurance job suggestion, there was a lot of heat suggesting a catalyst was used and the seat of the fire is hard to ascertain. Interesting the wooden cupboard in one room appears untouched though !


----------

